# info.txt file?



## strugglingam (Oct 18, 2004)

While trying to update the information on a search engine for my website, I was informed that my email address didn't match my domain, that the email had to be on the website and that I had to choose a different one or do the following:

_To update your contact info, you may place an info.txt file containing your contact info in the root of your site for Alexa to fetch.

Right-click this link: info.txt. And save it to your computer. 
Copy the info.txt file from your computer to the root of your site. 
Verify that the info.txt file is there with your browser. (Go to http://www.shopbigtop.com/info.txt.) 
Once you have verified that the file is there, tell us to fetch it by clicking this link: Go Fetch _

Can anyone give me a clue:

1. How do I put my email on my site so that the search engine will be happy? Or
2. Tell me, do I have to put this txt file in my html code, or is it a seperate page that I create, or something else entirely? 
I'd appreciate any information, thanks.


----------



## NH_Andrew (Dec 11, 2004)

strugglingam said:


> While trying to update the information on a search engine for my website, I was informed that my email address didn't match my domain, that the email had to be on the website and that I had to choose a different one or do the following:
> 
> _To update your contact info, you may place an info.txt file containing your contact info in the root of your site for Alexa to fetch.
> 
> ...


They want you to put your email on your site? Umm sounds a bit weird to me.

As for part 2) simply upload the text file itself to your public_html folder.

Andrew


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

All they are saying is that they do not want email addresses that are free like hotmail or yahoo for registration purposes. I think they have told you exactly what you need to do, edit the info.txt file and put the correct information in there for an email address that corresponds to your web sites domain name.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

THat looks like alexa submission. What it means is, they want your address to be [email protected] Or, they want you to put the info.txt file on your site so that it can be accessed at www.yourdomain.com/info.txt
I did a few times before.


----------



## strugglingam (Oct 18, 2004)

Yes it was an alexa submission, and sorry if I'm being a little dense. How do I put the info.txt on my site? I uploaded it to my file manager at Yahoo, and when I went back to have alexa fetch it, it said that it found it but it was formatted incorrectly. I couldn't find a way to actually link the txt file to my website on Yahoo's file manager.

What do I do to end up with the file, www.mydomain.com/info.txt? Does the text file have to actually be a link on my webpage for it to connect to it, does it need to be in the heading of my page...
As you can see, I'm clueless. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CoasterFreak (Aug 22, 2003)

Upload info.txt to the same directory as your index file (index.html, index.htm, etc.) Although, when you submit to alexa, it is supposed to give you the info.txt file. All you have to do is download from alexa, and then upload to your website.


----------

